# montys plant food



## Franchisefarmstn (Oct 1, 2016)

Does anyone on here know where to buy montys plant food products. I used some a few years ago and now I can't find anyone that sells them.


----------



## RockyHill (Apr 24, 2013)

try the Southern States Coop in Glasgow, KY -- they have in the past

270 651-2159

Shelia


----------



## Franchisefarmstn (Oct 1, 2016)

I'll call them on Monday. Thank you


----------

